# Going to Hivelife?



## Craig Kirich (24 d ago)

Are you going to Hivelife conference in Tennessee? I'm looking forward to a great time!

Craig


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I know of three from NW Ohio going.


----------



## Craig Kirich (24 d ago)

My-smokepole said:


> I know of three from NW Ohio going.


Yeah I know a few from Ohio who will be there. Utubers  I'm in SW PA and the ladies are cold tonight!


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Craig Kirich said:


> Are you going to Hivelife conference in Tennessee? I'm looking forward to a great time!





Craig Kirich said:


> Yeah I know a few from Ohio who will be there. Utubers  I'm in SW PA and the ladies are cold tonight!


OxaVap will be there and will introduce there a new (not even on the website) PV18 with “knock your sicks off” pricing. A new 1-4 gram dispenser and SS construction. Make sure you visit our booth! We’ll advertise the price right before the conference and that price will only be available at the conference.


----------



## Craig Kirich (24 d ago)

snl said:


> OxaVap will be there and will introduce there a new (not even on the website) PV18 with “knock your sicks off” pricing. A new 1-4 gram dispenser and SS construction. Make sure you visit our booth! We’ll advertise the price right before the conference and that price will only be available at the conference.


Absolutly, I've been doing 4g's for 2 years now with the Lorobbee which handles around 1.5, so three cans. Looking at a new one for spring.


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

NE Ohio checking in


----------



## walnutfarmbees (Oct 5, 2021)

snl said:


> OxaVap will be there and will introduce there a new (not even on the website) PV18 with “knock your sicks off” pricing. A new 1-4 gram dispenser and SS construction. Make sure you visit our booth! We’ll advertise the price right before the conference and that price will only be available at the conference.


I have your dispensers for my provap 110 units, and have to say they are awesome!!! Faster and super convenient.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I considered going but its sold out now. I got on the waiting list.


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

I went to the 1st one for 2-3 hours. Last year it was going to be 10F, and I offered the ticket to a local club (and on here), as my enthusiasm wanes below 20F. 

I have a ticket and weather looks good. May go this year.

In 2020, I remember the first vendor inside the door (maybe Dogwood Supply from IN?) had some 2-frame mating nucs he had built. While he had a lot of other stuff, I bought 4 of these and he was sold out. That year the vendors may have underestimated folks / customers who drive across country for a conference. I'd say that vendor was well-stocked in 2021 in Sevierville, assuming they participated. 

I know at least one of the heavy-hitters from Instagram who is going. It's interesting that the IG crowd and YT are not always the same people. Different formats for different folks, and different styles of learning / interacting.

Should be a good time.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

There will be videos sold of all the speakers. I can't go so plan to buy the set.


----------



## johnathan Stones (21 d ago)

snl said:


> OxaVap will be there and will introduce there a new (not even on the website) PV18 with “knock your Kodi nox  sicks off” pricing. A new 1-4 gram dispenser and SS construction. Make sure you visit our booth! We’ll advertise the price right before the conference and that price will only be available at the conference.


Great ! I'm excited to it , will the prices be discounted in the store also ?


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I'd go if tickets were reasonable, can see all those guys on YouTube anytime. I'd rather see Clarence collusion, Dewey carrion, Randy Oliver, Keith Delaplane or someone myself. Kamon and Bob Binnie are all over the place for free. I'll be watching the videos about it, have fun if your going.


----------



## Craig Kirich (24 d ago)

joebeewhisperer said:


> I went to the 1st one for 2-3 hours. Last year it was going to be 10F, and I offered the ticket to a local club (and on here), as my enthusiasm wanes below 20F.
> 
> I have a ticket and weather looks good. May go this year.
> 
> ...


Last year was all set to go. Flight. tickets, car and room... Wife got COVID 3 days before, so much for trip. Looking forward to it! Thanks to the UTube algorithm 4 years ago Rooster popped up and thought I'd take a look, 3 months later...Be hives! I still don't have a Bee suit, just a tee-shirt and shorts with a camo hat/mesh when it's windy. A sting now and then ain't that bad


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

ruthiesbees said:


> There will be videos sold of all the speakers. I can't go so plan to buy the set.


Ditto. I can't go sure to work 😭


----------



## Outdoor N8 (Aug 7, 2015)

We wish !!

with it being a 2,950 mi round trip....


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

ifixoldhouses said:


> I'd go if tickets were reasonable,


Without meals it was $145 for early sign ups.

You have opportunities to get access to loaded wood frames for 2.70 each
Wax dipped assembled deep boxes for 16.50 each
Extractors, Bottling tanks, uncapping tanks and more for 10 - 15% off and *free delivery*
Custom made Global patties with Canadian rocket fuel for 1.62 a pound
20% off plastic foundation

*Dozens of other deals *and 90 vendors with unique product from around the globe.

Then there is our great speakers list. All 12 of them great beekeepers.

I have spent 4 months of this year working on Hive Life.

and when I have people telling me they are saving $300 to $600 on product I'd say the price is the fairest in the nation.









hivelifeconference.com


----------



## tulsafarmer (Feb 28, 2016)

Driving from Tulsa, Oklahoma for the 3rd conference. I have learned something each time. 
Have several relatives going as well as Facebook friends. Can't wait to see them again.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Kamon A. Reynolds said:


> Without meals it was $145 for early sign ups.
> 
> You have opportunities to get access to loaded wood frames for 2.70 each
> Wax dipped assembled deep boxes for 16.50 each
> ...


I'm sure you have a lot of money in it, but a state conference is like $50, I have more bee stuff than I need now, maybe one day it'll be so big the price will get cheaper. It's great that you made this thing, I'll be watching on YouTube, you should set up a paid live stream or something. I'll see ya at the NC State Beekeepers meeting. How on Earth did ya get Richard Noel to fly over from France?


----------

